# Has Apple blown its big chance?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Has Apple blown its big chance? (2 web pages).

*While competitors have been losing market share, the company has failed to capitalize on an opportunity to achieve utter dominance -- leaving the door open for its rivals.*

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I don't think the article author understands. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Apple doesn't want to be the Microsoft of this world. Steve Jobs isn't stupid enough to not know everything in this article and know Apple's potential, but they don't want 90% market share. They want to be the Mercedes of computers, they want huge margins, they want to make money -- which they're definitely doing, $32 billion in revenue in '08.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Apple doesn't want to be the Microsoft of this world. Steve Jobs isn't stupid enough to not know everything in this article and know Apple's potential, but they don't want 90% market share. They want to be the Mercedes of computers, they want huge margins, they want to make money -- which they're definitely doing, $32 billion in revenue in '08.


Right on the money! :up:

Peace...


----------

